# الثعلب الذكر  مخلص انما  الانثى  ههههههه...



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

الثعلب الذكر  مخلص انما تعالوا لنري الانثى...



ذكر الثعلب لا يقترب سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا
ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات
الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد.

إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فانه يظل واقفاً لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضا
زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه من على مسافة 8 كيلومترات

النعامة تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين .


هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر باسم «النمل السفاح» وذلك لأنه يشن
غارات على مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل كعبيد لديه !
الذهب عيار 24 قيراطا ليس ذهبا خالصا بنسبة 100 في المائة بل
يحتوي على نسبة ضئيلة من النحاس ، وذلك أن الذهب الخالص مئة في
المائة يكون لينا كالصلصال لدرجة انه يصبح من الممكن تشكيله
باليدين
لاحظ العلماء أن النمل «يتثاءب» كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح.
في مصر الفرعونية، كانت جثث نساء النبلاء تترك لبضعة أيام قبل
أن تبدأ إجراءات تحنيطها، وكان الهدف من وراء ذلك هو السماح
للجثة كي تفقد رونقها ونضارتها حتى لا تبدو مثيرة في نظر
المحنطين .

قلب سمكة الروبيان يوجد في رأسها.

عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة ، إلا أن ذلك العدد
يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند الوصول إلى سن البلوغ

العضوان الوحيدان في جسم الإنسان اللذان لا يتوقفان عن النمو
طوال الحياة هما الأنف والأذنان .


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كليمو على المعلومات المفيدة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2009)

*ذكر الثعلب لا يقترب سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا
ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات
الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد

اي خليها تعيش حياتها يا كليمو ههههههههه*​


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*جميل يا كليمو*
*ميرسى على المعلومات*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2009)

لانك كليمو  اكثر واحد شجعنى وشارك فى موضوعاتى
منذ التحاقى بمنتداكم 
اسمح لى
اشارك فى هذا الموضوع مشاركة على طريقتى 
بس 
تقولى رايك فيها










كليمو قال:


> الثعلب الذكر  مخلص انما تعالوا لنري الانثى...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2009)

لانك كليمو  اكثر واحد شجعنى وشارك فى موضوعاتى
منذ التحاقى بمنتداكم 
اسمح لى
اشارك فى هذا الموضوع مشاركة على طريقتى 
بس 
تقولى رايك فيها










كليمو قال:


> الثعلب الذكر  مخلص انما تعالوا لنري الانثى...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> لانك كليمو  اكثر واحد شجعنى وشارك فى موضوعاتى
> منذ التحاقى بمنتداكم
> اسمح لى
> اشارك فى هذا الموضوع مشاركة على طريقتى
> ...




asmicheal

بصراحة الوفاء قليل هذه الايام

بتشجعى الواحد عشر مرات 

بيمر من جنبك ولا كأنك موجودة...

شكرااااا جريلا اولا للموضوع

وثانيا احييك على نظرتك البعيدة   ووفائك وردك  الصاع صاعين

سلام المسيح معك دائما


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

zezza

الشكر الك ولمرورك يا ختي

سرم المسيح معك دائما


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك كليمو

معلومات خطيرة 

خاصة و انت محدد العنوان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t9:

ههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ذكر الثعلب لا يقترب سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا
> ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات
> الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد
> 
> اي خليها تعيش حياتها يا كليمو ههههههههه*​





ماشي يا رنا 

متل ما بتريدي
هههههههههه


----------



## veronika (28 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي يا كليمو على المعلومات الجامده دي
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر ياكليمو
على المعلومات الهايله دى
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

sara A

الك كل الشكر لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

ذكر الثعلب لا يقترب سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا
ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات
الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد.

الوفاء صفة نادرة وعميقة المعاني ، وربنا يقدرنا حتى نكون أوفياء في حياتنا 




​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

white rose

الك كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

الرب بقلبك دائما


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

veronika

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sid (30 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

الرجالة الثعالب اوفى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات كتيير مفيدة
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى  يا كليمو على ا لمعلومات الجامده دى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى يا كليمو على ا لمعلومات الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

sid



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

Dona Nabil

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا كليمو على المعلومات الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

mana_mana

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

جوجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

